# Has anyone used Fast 2K Fence Post Backfill?



## NorthernMama

Title says it all: I have two bags I want to use to set my clothesline pole. Any experienced users here with stories to tell?


----------



## NorthernMama

*Verdict: nix the Fast 2K*

Well, no one else has apparently been duped. Just me <g>

The stuff is basically spray foam insulation, but harder. It doesn't work at all for support. We augered out a hole, placed the pole, filled with the Fast 2K. We let it set, put some backfill at the top of the hole because we were not going to buy yet another bag. Watered the backfill. Let it set. 48 hours later, the pole is wobbly. This DOES NOT replace cement by any stretch of the imagination.

My advice is stay away -- there might be a place for this product for decorative verticals in existing concrete, but for anything that needs support forget it. We get to redo the clothesline pole now. Oh well.


----------



## Fast 2K Team

*Fast 2K Fence Post Backfill*

Dear NorthernMama,

We're the manufacturers of Fast 2K Fence Post Backfill. I'm so sorry to hear about your clothesline pole installation. Fast 2K has been successfully used for the installation of fence and gate posts for quite some time by many fence contractors and home owners. 

I'm not sure the size of your pole and hole, but if you had to put more than a few inches of dirt at the top of cured Fast 2K, that may explain the issues you had. Tamped soil at the top of the hole may allow the pole to move easily. 

Fast 2K is a modified polyurethane composite. One bag of Fast 2K replaces approx. 100-120lb of concrete mix/cement. The insulation foam that I believe you've referred to to explain how Fast 2K looks like has big holes if you cut the foam after it's cured. Fast 2K is closed cell and structural product especially designed for the installation of fence and gate posts.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected] or 1-800-268-6111 or yet visit the website www.Fast2K.com where you can watch a demo video.

Best regards.


----------



## Joe4d

So how much is it a bag ? And why the secret squirrel pricing game? Id give it a try if it was less than $3 a bag, as that is all concrete costs.


----------



## NorthernMama

We paid $30 for a bag and it's complete BS that it replaces a 100 - 150 lbs of cement. Not in anyone's dreams. We use cement all the time around here. We know whereof we speak. The biggest thing is that it just doesn't have the WEIGHT and I'll be suckered once, but not again to pay 6x the price of the better product for the job.


----------



## Fast 2K Team

Dear NorthernMama and Joe4D,

Fast 2K retails on average at $17-19/bag. A bag has enough material to set a 4" square post in a 8" by 3ft deep hole. You typically need 2 bags of 30kg (66lb) of concrete mix to do the same job, so a bag of Fast 2K does indeed replaces 100-120lb of cement/concrete mix. Thousands and thousands of posts have been set with Fast 2K, so we have confirmed these numbers several times. 

Home owners and fence contractors prefer a bag of Fast 2K vs. a couple bags of cement/concrete mix per post because of the convenience and speed. It takes 2 minutes for Fast 2K to expand after pouring in the hole and at that point you can release the post, moving to the next one. In about 30 min Fast 2K is already pretty hard. Fast 2K does not require water and saves a lot of time and physical work to load, unload, carry and mix cement bags as well as clean equipment such as mixers and wheelbarrows.

I hope that helps clarify things.

Best regards.


----------



## NorthernMama

Ya, well, to each their own. I'm not a fan and never will be. I guess we country girls want it hard and heavy! LOL.


----------



## NorthernMama

Well, it might be fine for small posts or if you use ALOT of it. Cement is cheaper by far. I do see a place for it if labour/time is a concern. But not for me. And, btw, my pricing is in Canada.


----------



## Delfina

If you read the instructions, you can ONLY mix that stuff when it is between 72 - 77 degrees Fahrenheit. 

What a load of crap! Who here ONLY puts up fencing when it's between 72 - 77? I might and that's a good *might* be able to put up posts 5 days a year and with my luck, I'd be working those days!!


----------



## NorthernMama

BTW, there is a post missing here now from yesterday. That post was why I responded with _my_ post from yesterday. I'm assuming that the poster was a troll or something and a mod deleted it, but I dunno... it seemed like a normal enough post to me.

Just wanted y'all to know that I didn't just arbitrarily post that message. It looks weird now.


----------

